# Mini Cooper S convertible experts...



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I've looked at used car prices online but is this unit a good deal?

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=238730745&dealer_id=62005073

Thanks!


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I've done more research and amongst other things...this car is SLOW...the 07's and 08's are a lot faster.


----------

